# U.S. Disabled Vets



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Folks just like to let you know that here in the Philippines and you meet the criteria you could be eligible for Automobile Allowance which is 19505 USD. PLUS Home Improvements and Structural Alterations (HISA) which is 6800 USD and SAH which is 68,000. 

I bring this to your attention because the VA reps here are unaware of these benefits. When I spoke to them last week they told me I am not eligible because I live here in PI. Which is NOT TRUE. 
Go to the VA website for information..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm thinking that you would be severely disabled to get this I qualify only for zero percent my right ear has hearing loss and I'm retired so I will check this out, my experience with VA and collecting benefits has been a duck egg...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes you are correct. But when I have visited VA I have seen several fellow VETs in wheelchairs so just thought i'd share the info. 
The loss, or loss of use, of both lower extremities such as to preclude locomotion
without the aid of braces, crutches, canes, or a wheelchair.
Blindness in both eyes having only light perception, plus loss or loss of use of one
lower extremity.
The loss, or loss of use, of one lower extremity together with
(1) residuals of organic disease or injury, or
(2) the loss or loss of use of one upper extremity.


----------



## Spectre13 (Oct 8, 2013)

These are the VA "Special Claims" allowances.


----------

